# [S]Nvidia Atom kein Sound über HDMI

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe hier einen Rechner mit Nvidia Ion.

aplay -l

```

**** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 7: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 8: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 9: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

```

folgendes bringt einen Ton:

```

aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav -D plughw:0,7

```

Nur unter gnome rührt sich nichts.

Was mache ich falsch?Last edited by Tinitus on Wed Feb 27, 2013 6:46 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

hier mal die >>teilweise<< Lösung (bin durch Zufall drauf gestoßen):

cat /etc/asound.conf 

```

pcm.analog {

        type hw

        card 0

        device 0 }

pcm.digital {

        type hw

        card 0

        device 1 }

pcm.hdmi0 {

        type hw

        card 0

        device 3 }

pcm.hdmi1 {

        type hw

        card 0

        device 7 }

pcm.!default {

        type  plug

        slave.pcm "hdmi1"

}

```

Last edited by Tinitus on Mon Jan 21, 2013 8:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

mußte das "gelöst" nochmal wegnehmen. Der Ton ist zwar komplett da, aber er die Lautstärke läßt sich nicht regeln. Benutze mittlerweile pulseaudio.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

muß nochmal nach oben schieben...keiner eine Idee wo mein Fehler liegt?

----------

## 3PO

Versuche es mal damit:  :Wink: 

/etc/asound.conf

```
pcm.stereo {

    type hw

    card NVidia

    device 7

    channels 2

}
```

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

mit aktuellem Kernel, aktueller Software und dem aktuellen Profil läuft endlich alles zufriedenstellend.

Danke!

----------

